# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  قضاء الالغاء (eg)

## هيثم الفقى

*  مبدأ المشروعية ورقابة القضاء لأعمال الإدارة*

 1- مبدأ المشروعية – 2- جزاء مبدأ المشروعية – 3- طرق رقابة المشروعية الرقابة الإدارية وأنواعها ، والرقابة القضائية وتطبيقاتها ، والمشاكل التي تثيرها 4- الفرق بين الرقابة القضائية والرقابة الإدارية 5- موازنة مبدأ المشروعية 
* القضاء الإداري في فرنسا*


 نشأة القضاء الإداري ونظامه  نشأة القضاء الإداري في فرنسا
*  تنظيم القضاء الإداري في فرنسا في الوقت الحاضر*

 أولاً : تعدد المحاكم الإدارية ثانياً : استقلال المحاكم الإدارية ثالثاً : قيام صلات خاصة بين المحاكم الإدارية والإدارة العامة 
*  توزيع الاختصاص بين القضاء العادي والإداري*

 المعيار العام 
المعايير المتنوعة المعيار العام وحدوده ( اتصال المنازعة بسلطة إدارية - اتصال المنازعة بنشاط مرفق تباشره الإدارة بوسائل القانون العام ) 2- الأمور المحجوزة للقضاء العادي 
الاختصاص بتحديد المشرع 
القضاء العادي حصن الحريات العامة 
الاختصاص التبعي لكل من الجهتين 
*  كيفية حسم إشكالات الاختصاص*

 التنازع الإيجابي 
التنازع السلبي 
تعارض الأحكام 
*  نظام مجلس الدولة الفرنسي ومحاكم الإقليم*

*  مجلس الدولة الفرنسي ( نظامه واختصاصاته )*

 تكوين مجلس الدولة اختصاصات مجلس الدولة أولاً : وظيفة الإفتاء ثانياً : الاختصاص القضائي 3- الهيئات التي يتكون منها مجلس الدولة الفرع الثاني : المحاكم الإدارية 
*  في تنظيم الرقابة القضائية*

*  تاريخ الرقابة القضائية*

* مرحلة القضاء الموحد*

* مرحلة القضاء المزدوج*

*  التنظيم الحالي للقضاء الإداري في جمهورية مصر العربية*

*  تنظيم مجلس الدولة*

*  تبعية مجلس الدولة وتطورها*

* المجلس وتكوينه*

 موظفو المجلس أولاً : الأعضاء الموظفون والملحقون ثانياً : النظام القانوني لموظف المجلس 2- تكوين المجلس وهيئاته أولاً : القسم الاستشاري للفتوى والتشريع ثانياً : القسم القضائي 1- المحكمة الإدارية العليا -2- محكمة القضاء الإداري – 3- المحاكم الإدارية 4- المحاكم التأديبية – 5- هيئة المفوضين – 6- الجمعيات العمومية للمحاكم ثالثاً : الجمعية العمومية لمجلس الدولة رابعاً : المجلس الخاص للشئون الإدارية 
* وظائف مجلس الدولة*

 الاختصاصات الاستشارية 
وظيفة الإفتاء 
( إدارات الرأي - لجان رؤساء الإدارات - الجمعية العمومية للقسم الاستشاري ) 
وظيفة الإعداد والصياغة 
الاختصاص القضائي 
كيفية تحديد الاختصاص القضائي للمحاكم الإدارية 
توزيع الاختصاص بين المحاكم الإدارية 
اختصاص القضاء الإداري في مجموعه 
توزيع الاختصاص بين محكمة القضاء الإداري والمحاكم الإدارية 
1- اختصاص محكمة القضاء الإداري 
2- اختصاص المحاكم الإدارية 
أولاً : تحديد الاختصاص 
ثانياً : توزيع الاختصاص بين المحاكم الإدارية 
كيفية حسم الإشكالات 
1- تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية العليا وضمانات أعضائها 
2- اختصاصات المحكمة 
أولاً : الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين 
ثانياً : الفصل في دعاوى تنازع الاختصاص 
ثالثاً : قضاء التفسير 
3- الإجراءات أمام المحاكم 
*  المسائل التي يختص بها القضاء الإداري ومدى هذا الاختصاص*

* الطعون الانتخابية*

 1- تحديدها 2- نوع ولاية محكمة القضاء الإداري في موضوع الطعون الانتخابية 3- مدى ولاية المحكمة فيما يتعلق بالطعون الانتخابية 182 
طعون الموظفين والمشبهين بهم 
1- الفقرة الثانية ( من المادة الثامنة من القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1959 ) 
2- الفقرة الثالثة ( من المادة الثامنة من القانون ) 
3- الفقرة الرابعة ( من المادة الثامنة من القانون ) 
4- الفقرة الخامسة ( من المادة الثامنة من القانون ) 
5- نوع ولاية القضاء الإداري فيما يتعلق بطعون الموظفين 
طعون الأفراد والهيئات بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية ( والقرارات الصادرة من جهات إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي ) وبالتعويض عنها 1- الطعن بالإلغاء : ( 1- التشكيك في قواعد الاختصاص المتعلقة بهذه الطعون – 2- العيوب التي يستند إليها للطعن في القرارات الصادرة من جهات إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي ) 2- طلبات التعويض عن القرارات الإدارية ( القرارات الصادرة من جهات إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي ) 

المنازعات المتعلقة بالعقود الإدارية
 1- القضاء الكامل 2- قضاء الإلغاء أولاً : إلغاء القرارات الإدارية المنفصلة ثانياً : طعون المستفيدين في حالة عقود الامتياز 
دعاوى الجنسية 
الطعون في القرارات النهائية الصادرة من الجهات الإدارية في منازعات الضرائب والرسوم 
* في دعوى الإلغاء:دراسة تمهيدية*

 أولاً : أنواع القضايا التي يختص بها القضاء الإداري 
التقسيم الكلاسيكي 
التقسيمات الحديثة 
ثانياً : خصائص دعوى الإلغاء 
دعوى الإلغاء هي دعوى من صنع قضاء مجلس الدولة الفرنسي ، دعوى الإلغاء هي دعوى قضائية بمعنى الكلمة ، دعوى الإلغاء تنتمي إلى قضاء المشروعية ، دعوى الإلغاء تنتمي إلى القضاء العيني ، أحاط المشرع الفرنسي دعوى الإلغاء برعاية خاصة ) 
* شروط قبول دعوى الإلغاء*

*  القرارات المطلوب إلغاؤها*

* استبعاد الأعمال الصادرة من سلطات دستورية مستقلة من مجال دعوى الإلغاء*

 الأعمال التشريعية 
الأعمال القضائية 
القرارات الصادرة من السلطات السياسية الشعبية 
القرارات الصادرة من السلطة المشرفة على الصحافة 
* القرارات الإدارية النهائية*

 القرارات الإدارية التي يستثنيها المشرع من دعوى الإلغاء 1- أعمال السيادة أو الحكومة أولاً : أعمال السيادة في القانون الفرنسي ، نشأتها ، طبيعتها ومعيار تمييزها ثانياً : أعمال السيادة في القانون المصري ، الأعمال المنظمة لعلاقة الحكومة بمجلسي البرلمان وبضمان سير السلطات العامة وفقاً للدستور ، الأعمال المتعلقة بالحرب ، بعض الأعمال المتعلقة بسلامة الدولة وأمنها الداخلي ثالثاً : الحكم القانوني لأعمال السيادة 2- القرارات التي كانت تمنع المحاكم من التعرض لها بمقتضى تشريعات خاصة 1- بعض الأمثلة للقرارات التي منع المشرع القضاء من التعرض لها مشروعية هذا التقليد ، دراسة مفصلة ) 
تحديد القرارات الإدارية التي يمكن طلب إلغائها 1- يجب أن يكون القرار المطعون إدارياً 2- يجب أن يكون القرار من سلطة إدارية وطنية 3- يجب أن يكون القرار تنفيذياً 4- يجب أن يكون القرار من شأنه التأثير في المركز القانوني للطاعن 5- يجب أن يكون القرار صادراً بعد العمل بقانون مجلس الدولة 6- يجب ألا يكون المشرع قد عهد بإلغاء القرار إلى جهة أخرى 
* شرط المصلحة*

 دعوى الإلغاء ليست من دعاوى الحسبة 
الأحكام العامة للمصلحة 
أولاً : المصلحة والصفة – ثانياً : المصلحة شرط لقبول الدعوى والعبرة بتوافرها عند رفع الدعوى - ثالثاً : الدفع بانعدام المصلحة هو دفع موضوعي - رابعاً : يجب أن تكون المصلحة شخصية ومباشرة - خامساً : المصلحة المحققة أو الحالة والمصلحة المحتملة ) 
أنواع المصالح التي تبرر قبول دعوى الإلغاء 1- طعون الأفراد في غير ما تعلق بالهيئات اللامركزية ( أولاً : صفة المالك - ثانياً : المستفيدون من الخدمات العامة التي تؤديها الدولة والمرافق العامة - ثالثاً : التاجر والصانع - رابعاً : المتنافسون في سبيل الحصول على أمر معين من الإدارة - خامساً : المنتمي إلى دين معين سادساً : صفة الممول - سابعاً : صفة الناخب - ثامناً : صفة الساكن - القضاء الإداري يتوسع في شرط المصلحة ثانياً : طعون الأفراد في القرارات المتعلقة بالهيئات اللامركزية 2- طعون الموظفين : أولاً : بالنسبة للقرارات الصادرة بتنظيم المرفق الذي ينتمي إليه الموظف ثانياً : بالنسبة للقرارات التي تبين كيف يؤدي الموظف واجبات وظيفته ثالثاً : القرارات المتعلقة بحقوق الوظيفة وواجباتها 3- طعون الجماعات 
* المواعيد والإجراءات*

 بدء المدة 
النشر 
الإعلان 
العلم اليقيني 
*  حساب المدة ووسائل إطالتها*

 سقوط الحق في رفع الدعوى خلال المدة 
وسائل إطالة المدة 1- القوة القاهرة 2- التظلم 3- طلب الإعفاء من الرسوم في الدعوى للفقر تمهيداً لرفع دعوى الإلغاء 4- رفع الدعوى إلى محكمة غير مختصة 5- اعتراض جهة الإدارة على القرار خلال المدة 
انقضاء المدة ووسائل توقي نتائجه أولاً: وسائل إحياء المدة أ) صدور تشريع لاحق على اللائحة يجعل وجودها غير مشروع ب) تغير الظروف التي أدت إلى إصدار اللائحة ج) تغير القضاء ثانياً : استبعاد آثار اللائحة دون إلغائها 
* انعدام طريق الطعن المقابل أو الموازي*

 فكرة عامة 
شروط قيام الدفع في فرنسا 
أساس الدفع 
نطاق الدفع المبني على فكرة الدعوى الموازية 
وضع الدفع في مصر 
* أوجه الإلغاء*

 مقدمة عامة 
* عيب الاختصاص*

 أولاً - تعريف الاختصاص 
1-الاختصاص في مجال القرارات الادارية هو ولاية إصدارها، 
 والاختصاص هو صلاحية قانونية لموظف معين أو جهة إدارية محددة في اتخاذ قرار إداري ما، تعبيرا عن ارادة الادارة، وتتحدد هذه الصلاحية بموجب أحكام القانون أو وفقا لمبادئه العامة، وذلك في حالة تخلّي القانون - بمعناه الضيق- عن تنظيم اختصاص إداري محدد ولم يعهد إلى جهة إدارية أو موظف معين، إذ تتولي الاختصاص في مثل هذه الأحوال الجهة أو الموظف الذي يتفق هذا الاختصاص بطبيعته مع واجباته الوظيفية(١) وقد ورد تعريف لركن الاختصاص لدى الاستاذ الدكتور سليمان الطماوي بأنه: الأهلية أو المقدرة القانونية الثابتة لجهة الادارة أو الأشخاص التابعين لها في إصدار قرارات محددة من حيث موضوعها ونطاق تنفيذها المكاني والزماني(٢)  2- تعريف عيب الاختصاص: ذهب الفقه -بعضه- إلى تعريف عيب الاختصاص بأنه: عدم القدرة قانونا على مباشرة عمل قانوني معين حيث جعله المشرع من اختصاص سلطة أخرى طبقا للقواعد المنظمة للاختصاص فهو عيب عضوي ويعني عدم القدرة على مباشرة عمل قانوني معين جعله المشرع من اختصاص هيئة أو فرد آخر.(٣) 
 وقد عرّفت المحكمة الادارية العليا عيب عدم الاختصاص بأنه يتمثل في صدور قرار إداري ممن لايملك سلطة إصداره(٤)  ثانياً : خصائصه ثالثاً : صوره 
* اغتصاب السلطة*

 ( أولاً : صدور القرار من فرد عادي - ثانياً : الاعتداء على اختصاصات السلطتين التشريعية والقضائية - ثالثاً : الاعتداء على اختصاصات سلطة إدارية لا تمت بصلة إلى السلطة مصدرة القرار ، واغتصاب سلطة التقرير ) 
* عيب الاختصاص البسيط*

 1 – عيب الاختصاص الموضوعي ( الاعتداء على اختصاص سلطة إدارية موازية - اعتداء المرءوس على سلطات الرئيس - اعتداء الرئيس على سلطات المرءوس - اعتداء الهيئة المركزية على اختصاصات الهيئة اللامركزية - التفويض والحلول - دراسة خاصة للتفويض والحلول ) 2 – عيب الاختصاص المكاني 3 – عيب الاختصاص الزمني 
* عيب الشكل*

* الأوضاع المختلفة للشكل والإجراءات*

 أولاً : شكل القرار في ذاته - ثانياً : تسبيبة - ثالثاً : الإجراءات التمهيدية والمدد رابعاً : أخذ الرأي مقدماً - خامساً : قواعد الشكل والإجراءات بالنسبة للجان سادساً : قواعد الشكل والإجراءات في حالة الجزاءات الإدارية ) 
* الحالات التي لا يؤدي فيها عيب الشكل إلى إلغاء القرار*

 أولاً : الشكليات المقررة لصالح الإدارة لا لمصلحة الأفراد ثانياً : الشكليات التي لا تؤثر في سلامة القرار موضوعياً ثالثاً : استحالة إتمام الشكلية رابعاً : إتمام الشكلية بعد إهمالها خامساً : هل يغطي قبول ذي المصلحة عيب الشكل ! 
* عيب مخالفة القانون*

*  مصادر القاعدة القانونية*

 أولاً : التشريع ، والدستور ، القوانين الصادرة من السلطة التشريعية ، اللوائح ، مبادئ القانون العام . ثانياً : العرف ثالثاً : القضاء رابعاً : القرارات الإدارية السابقة خامساً : العقود 
* أوضاع مخالفة القاعدة القانونية*

 1- المخالفة المباشرة للقاعدة القانونية 2- الخطأ في التفسير القاعدة القانونية 3- الخطأ في تطبيق القاعدة القانونية على الوقائع 
* عيب الانحراف*

* خصائص الإجراءات المتبعة أمام المحاكم الإدارية*

* حالات عيب الانحراف*

* الأغراض التي تجانب المصلحة العامة*

 1- استعمال السلطة بقصد الانتقام 2- استعمالها بقصد تحقيق نفع شخصي لمصدر القرار أو لغيره 3- استعمال السلطة تحقيقاً لغرض سياسي 
* الأغراض التي تجانب مبدأ تخصيص الأهداف*

 1- غرض عام لم ينط بالعضو الإداري تحقيقه 2- غرض عام منوط يرجل الإدارة تحقيقه ولكن بوسائل معينة 
*  إثبات عيب لانحراف*

*  إثبات الانحراف أمام مجلس الدولة الفرنسي*

* إثبات الانحراف أمام القضاء الإداري المصري*

 ( هل يختلف الدليل في قضاء الإلغاء عنه في قضاء التضمين) 
* انعدام الأسباب*

* الأحكام العامة*

* طبيعة العيب الملازم لركن السبب*

 انعدام الأسباب القانونية 
انعدام الأسباب التي تدعيها الإدارة 
* الحكم في دعوى الإلغاء*

*  خصائص الإجراءات*

 أولاً : استقلال الإجراءات الإدارية 
ثانياً : الإجراءات الإدارية يوجهها القاضي 
ثالثاً : الصيغة الكتابية 
رابعاً : الإجراءات سرية 
خامساً : البساطة والاقتصاد 
* إجراءات رفع الدعوى*

* إجراءات رفع الدعوى*

 أولاً : إلى من توجه 
ثانياً : كيف ترفع الدعوى 
* الفصل في دعوى الإلغاء*

 التدخل في الدعوى الإلغاء سلطة قاضي الإلغاء عوارض سير الدعوى 
*  أثر رفع دعوى الإلغاء*

 وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه قضائياً 
طبيعة وقف التنفيذ 
شروط وقف التنفيذ 
الشرط الأول 
الشرط الثاني 
*  حجية الحكم بالإلغاء وكيفية تنفيذه*

----------

